# VODKA



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Lets hear everyone's favorite vodka

I enjoy PRAVDA among others


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Grey Goose...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Try a search, there are at least two threads about this already.

My favorites at the moment are Armadale, Belvedere, Ciroc, Turi, Xellent, Youri Dolgorouki


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Try a search, there are at least two threads about this already.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9144&highlight=Vodka


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This is a repost for me, but still the same response...

*XO* is the most interesting Vodka out; a sipping Vodka. So flavorful and smooth, that a martini can't even do this justice. Really, this stuff should be drunk in a brandy glass.
http://www.jmxo.com/

*Xellent* is my regular favorite. Has some of the flavor of XO, but a more suitable choice for martini's and the like. Very good vodka indeed.
http://www.xellent.com/


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

moses,
hom much does that XO run? 

I feel like you guys are have far better tastes than I. My usual is Ketel One


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Grey Goose is my go to Vodka. However, I find Ciroc to be very smooth. Many say Ciroc is not really a Vodka though as it's distilled from grapes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

smitty said:


> moses,
> hom much does that XO run?
> 
> I feel like you guys are have far better tastes than I. My usual is Ketel One


About $50-60 a bottle. This is a vodka to have neat in a brandy glass. It is way too flavorful to mix as a martini.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> About $50-60 a bottle. This is a vodka to have neat in a brandy glass. It is way too flavorful to mix as a martini.


Anybody who mixes a super premium Vodka should be :hn IMO. Would you mix Johhny Walker Blue Label? No! If you want to put some ice and maybe a little fruit (lemon or lime  ) fine, but that should be it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My wife really likes the Gray Goose.
:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> Anybody who mixes a super premium Vodka should be :hn IMO. Would you mix Johhny Walker Blue Label? No! If you want to put some ice and maybe a little fruit (lemon or lime  ) fine, but that should be it.


No, I would only mix JW Red. A simple dry martini is not _that_ mixed per say, but XO just steam rolls over it with flavor. Chilling XO is almost too much, lol... XO is so over-the-top, it's hard to believe that it is even Vodka. I thought it was congac or some kind of distilled fruit.


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm usually not picky about what's mixed into my Bloody Marys


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> No, I would only mix JW Red. A simple dry martini is not _that_ mixed per say, but XO just steam rolls over it with flavor. Chilling XO is almost too much, lol... XO is so over-the-top, it's hard to believe that it is even Vodka. I thought it was congac or some kind of distilled fruit.


IIRC XO is made from grapes like Ciroc. So, a lot of people consider it not to be a Vodka but rather a Grappa. I've not had XO myself but if it has a strong fruit flavor then it's OK to mix (I'm sure you were seaking my approval :r ).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MikeyC said:


> IIRC XO is made from grapes like Ciroc. So, a lot of people consider it not to be a Vodka but rather a Grappa. I've not had XO myself but if it has a strong fruit flavor then it's OK to mix (I'm sure you were seaking my approval :r ).


I do not think IIRC XO is the same as the XO I stated? Here's an excerpt from the XO I am mentioning site:

* Hand crafted by Jean-Marc Daucourt in the Cognac region of France, Jean-Marc XO Vodka marries cutting edge French spirits and winemaking techniques to create an extraordinary Vodka possessing a floral bouquet, complex & elegant wheat flavors, a silky texture and very long finish.

* Jean-Marc XO Vodka is *distilled nine times* in very small batches. French copper Alambic stills are employed in the creation process, which takes several weeks from start to finish.

* Jean-Marc Daucourt selected *four particular French wheat grains* for their delicate and harmonious flavors. They are called Ysengrain, Orvantis, Azteque, and Chargeur. Each wheat grain is separated from its chaff before distillation in order to eliminate any bitterness and reveal the wheat varietal's flavor.

* Jean-Marc XO uses only pure Gensac spring water from the Cognac area, filtered naturally for centuries through Grande Champagne limestone.

* To create as pure and natural a spirit as possible, Jean-Marc XO is micro-oxygenated just after distillation. This innovative technique was borrowed from First Growth winemakers in nearby Bordeaux.

* To finish, Jean-Marc XO Vodka is charcoal-filtered through Limousin oak, using special Daucourt family techniques learned over generations of spirits-making.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I do not think IIRC XO is the same as the XO I stated? Here's an excerpt from the XO I am mentioning site:
> 
> * Hand crafted by Jean-Marc Daucourt in the Cognac region of France, Jean-Marc XO Vodka marries cutting edge French spirits and winemaking techniques to create an extraordinary Vodka possessing a floral bouquet, complex & elegant wheat flavors, a silky texture and very long finish.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that! I guess it's made from wheat. I read an article a while back about Vodka and they spent quite a bit of the article talking about Vodkas that are made from things other than potatoes. Ciroc for instance is made from grapes. Many Vodka purists believe that Vodka is only made from potatoes and products like XO (wheat) and Ciroc (grapes) are not Vodka.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Kettle One, Belvedere, and Grey Goose have always worked for me. I would much rather spend my hard earned cash on a Single Malt though.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Since I only drink vodka with mixers I try to keep it cheap but good. Around here I can get Viking Fjord for $13 a bottle which works just fine for my needs. It's from Norway, made out of taters, and has very little taste -- just what I want from vodka.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

For mixing in drinks... I use SKYY vodka. I enjoy vodka straight though, so these are the ones I enjoy currently:

Chopin
Belvedere
Ciroc

I want to try some of the other bottles though. Armadale, XO, & Pravda. Mmmm... love Vodka. I think I'll have some tonight!


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

Hangar One. Try it if you haven't.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Kalashnikov*


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

For the money, I really like Luksusowa vodka. It's real potato vodka unlike 99% of vodkas on the market these days.

Chopin is what I would drink all the time if it didn't hurt my pocketbook quite so much.

Ketel One is great for a non-potato vodka.

I use cheap stuff when mixing. It doesn't seem to matter much. Smirnoff Triple Distilled in the plastic jug or McCormick is fine.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jbresler said:


> Hangar One. Try it if you haven't.


Pretty good, but I find it to have too much of a sweet / cotton-candy flavor. So for me, not so great plain, but would be fine mixed...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Iceberg (Canadian) for mixing, a great Vodka.

Ketel One (Holland) My favorite for Martini's

Nord (Poland), Stolichnaya Gold (Russia) or Staraya Moskva (Russia) straight. All are remarkable Vodkas.*


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

My favorite for sipping is by far (damn, I can't remember the name!). It has a red M on the front of a frosted white bottle. I believe it's bottled in Portland or elsewhere in Oregon and sells for around $25/fifth.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: VODKA - New One to Try!!!*

My friend is a big vodka collector, so everyone is buying him a bottle of exclusive vodka for gifts.... His most recent pick up is a vodka called Vermont Gold, "Vermont Spirits Gold is pure, delicate, unflavored vodka handmade in small batches from the sugar of maple sap"

This Vodka is produced in St Johnsbury, Vermont from maple sap in a distillery that is seriously crunchy granola, even for Vermont. The operation is off the grid- no electricity hookups. The distillery has glass sides to maximize natural light for working. As someone from the Northeast and descended from a long line of maple syrup makers, I have a lot of respect for what they are doing. Maple sap gathering is a time-and-labor intensive process. Anyone who has done it will respect what these people have accomplished (and not complain about the price). | www.spiritsreview.com

Quite nice and not too expensive. On par with the best out there.

​
http://www.vermontspirits.com/products.html


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: VODKA - New One to Try!!!*

I wonder if it's any better than Vermont White (made from milk) - which I have and think is jut god awful. So sweet it tastes like there is sugar in it. You could probably hide it in a white russian, but I don't know what else it would be useful for - I haven't used any of it since the initial taste.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

dantzig said:


> For the money, I really like Luksusowa vodka. It's real potato vodka unlike 99% of vodkas on the market these days.


BINGO. Great stuff but many bars don't have it. Ketel One is my go-to martini vodka.
Rain is a very good vodka also. Distilled at Buffalo Trace in KY, who is better known for their bourbons.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: VODKA - New One to Try!!!*



mmblz said:


> I wonder if it's any better than Vermont White (made from milk) - which I have and think is jut god awful. So sweet it tastes like there is sugar in it. You could probably hide it in a white russian, but I don't know what else it would be useful for - I haven't used any of it since the initial taste.


The VT Gold is not sweet really at all. We were wondering about White one...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm partial to stoli with a splash of orange juice.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruskie Standard baby! The one in the freakin silver bottle. Its good stuff! Get some next time you are in Russia!:ss


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of vodka by itself, but for some reason i can drink Belvedere straight and enjoy the smoothness. Great stuff.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kubanskaya* (coo-bahn-SKY-ah) from Russia - "Cossack" vodka. Smooth as silk chilled, straight. The buzziest night I ever spent (in Moscow) went down over a dozen or so bottles of this stuff. Maybe it was the vodka - maybe it was the company I was keeping. It sure seemed good but it appears to have faded into history. Ketel One.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ruskie Standard baby! The one in the freakin silver bottle. Its good stuff! Get some next time you are in Russia!:ss


It is available in USA now too.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Chopin....but for the ladies fruity mixes svedka does fine


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

jbresler said:


> Hangar One. Try it if you haven't.


:tpd:

This stuff, if you can find it, is supposed to be the best.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Airborne RU said:


> :tpd:
> 
> This stuff, if you can find it, is supposed to be the best.


It's good, but it's another that I think would be best for mixed drinks.
Plain, it has too much of a sweet, sort of cotton-candy flavor.
Just my opinion...
:2


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nothing but the goose


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

I think Grey Goose is overpriced, but that is not why I refuse to buy it. I will not give any of my money to the french!


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> My favorite for sipping is by far (damn, I can't remember the name!). It has a red M on the front of a frosted white bottle. I believe it's bottled in Portland or elsewhere in Oregon and sells for around $25/fifth.


http://www.medoyeff.com/mstar.html

My personal favorite is Crater Lake, from Bend, Oregon.

http://www.bendistillery.com/crater-lake-vodka.html


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Stolichnaya
Skyy
Monopolowa

In that order, unless one of them is on sale.


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

I like The Jewel of Russia Classic. Good for mixing, great for sipping.


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ruskie Standard baby! The one in the freakin silver bottle. Its good stuff! Get some next time you are in Russia!:ss


I have been buying it in Russia too, but I have found it here in the US now in the liquor wherehouse stores (Spec's in Texas). I can't vouch that it is the exact same though, I still have my stash from Moscow.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

spaceboytom said:


> I have been buying it in Russia too, but I have found it here in the US now in the liquor wherehouse stores (Spec's in Texas). I can't vouch that it is the exact same though, I still have my stash from Moscow.


Maybe I'm just not getting it. Hell, I'm old and maybe I just don't see it, but what is Ruskie Standard? Is that the actual name or are you guys referring to a particular vodka? I did a search for Ruskie Standard Vodka and came up Blank!!!


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Maybe I'm just not getting it. Hell, I'm old and maybe I just don't see it, but what is Ruskie Standard? Is that the actual name or are you guys referring to a particular vodka? I did a search for Ruskie Standard Vodka and came up Blank!!!


"Ruskie Standard" is a rough pronunciation of the original Russian name "Русский стандарт". It translates to "Russian Standard" in English. If you can find it here in the states, it will go by "Russian Standard".

http://www.russianstandard.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Standard

SBT :cb


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Elite The Best!!!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i am not a big fan of vodka, or any clear alchohol at that (scotch man). but i admit that greygoose,belvedere and ciroc are very smooth tasting vodkas.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

:tpd: scotch man 

However on the odd occasion that i drink vodka and the even odder occasion i drink it neat, i like level

For mixing, you cant go wrong with absolut or stoli :2

James


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually drink Grey Goose or Divine


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Grey Goose or Chopin.

Double. Two limes, two cubes. :tu


----------

